# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si  mund te behemi  Adm

## Vinjol

cfare  kriteresh  duhet  Plotesuar ????

----------


## hektor.m

Si mund te behesh zot shtepie ne shtepine e huaj ?

----------


## Wordless

> cfare  kriteresh  duhet  Plotesuar ????


Blerja e forumit psh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

ose hap/krijo forumin tan

----------


## Vinjol

> Si mund te behesh zot shtepie ne shtepine e huaj ?


Hektor.m

Kjo eshte shtepia  ime  re   shok  cfare e  huaja  thua  kam qene  nja  nga 20  userat  e   pare fare  qe  jam regjistruar   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Vinjol

> ose hap/krijo forumin tan


ai  bre    kam pase  forume e  web page me  para   po  kot po  e them  palidhje  sepse  spo  kam kohe  jo 
edhe  atyre  qe  kam  pase  ja  fika  shellin  :P

----------


## Vinjol

> Blerja e forumit psh


Ok   sa  e  shet  ???  prit  sa usera  ka  1  here    ditore  e  supozojme  se  ka  500 http://www.forumishqiptar.com/newrep...eply&p=3758568
atehre   500 X 0.2  cent    per  click  qe te  jep  google   sa i  bien  ???

JO JO  leje  se skam  nerva  me u  mar aman

----------


## CRASH

> Ok   sa  e  shet  ???  prit  sa usera  ka  1  here    ditore  e  supozojme  se  ka  500 http://www.forumishqiptar.com/newrep...eply&p=3758568
> atehre   500 X 0.2  cent    per  click  qe te  jep  google   sa i  bien  ???
> 
> JO JO  leje  se skam  nerva  me u  mar aman


Te jemi te sinqerte!
S'besoj se Albo kete forum e mban per leke! por per qejf! perndryshe do ta kishte mbushur reklama!

Te behesh Admin, SMod ... sigurisht duhet ta kerkoni, pastaj mbas aktivitetit dhe njohurive qe keni per ndonji forum te caktuar, shqyrtohet mundesia te pranoje staffi.

----------


## JuliusB

Ti ske ber tu bo najher administrator

----------


## Elian70

i vetmi kriter eshte qe te pyesim vete administratorin  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s. rruge tjeter nuk ka! e kujt i plasi?

----------

